# Speedster S1 - headset?



## sibaudio (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the size of the headset that this frame (speedster S1) takes? From what I've gathered is that other Scott's are 44mm cane creek compatible.. Just hoping that this stays true throughout all of their frames before I pull the trigger on buying a headset. Thanks.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

My 2005 S1 stock headset is an FSA with the red 36 x 36 bearings. Much to my dismay i couldn't find a single aftermarket headset that was compatable, unless you can have the integrated cups replaced, but not sure if thats possible.


----------

